# Off to another rhumy specialist



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I had another opinion and different bloodwork done from a local practioner, and he wants me to see a specialist immediately. He did a RA Latex Turbid, which shows the results of 143.4H.. The limits shows 0.0 - 13.9 a normal range. I'm not sure what this is going to mean, and to be frankly I'm a bit nervous.Any advice?


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

All I can say is don't worry about it. See what the specialist has to say. I tested positive twice for lupus. I waited until I saw the rheumatologist and she said I didn't have lupus. I have fibro. Let the specialist do the tests that he/she wants to do and don't sweat it until you have a definite answer.Liz


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Lizzy. The doctor who is sending me claims fibro doesn't exist. Who are we to believe? I have so many joint pains it is taking a toll on me. I'm afraid of the meds on the market for RA due to liver damage. It's like dang if you do and dang if you don't!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

(((







Rowe







))) Try not to worry too much until after you see the specialist. Keep us posted.I'm in a bad fibro flare. Head, neck, shoulders, arms, etc. I can't even sleep without neck and head pain. Which means I don't get much sleep because of it. I'm seeing my GP late this afternoon. Something's gotta give. I cannot take this anymore.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

(((((Rowe)))))I know it's easy to say, but try not to worry if you can help it. It's another thing to be in the situation and try not to worry.Fibro definitely exists, there is no question about that.Please let us know how you get on, we'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks so much for the cyber hugs and thoughts!I would love to sleep thru one night..







second thought..I might wake up thinking I was dead..


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm back from the new doctor, and he said no doubt I have rheumatoid arthritis. He drew more more for further testing (lyme disease and another I can't remember) took xrays, and did a skin TB test. It seems I'm just going in circles here...he did change some of my medications around by adding klonipin and lexapro or rather switching the xanax and effexor. He seems to think these meds will help with the RA better than what I'm currently taking. I just feel very discouraged this morning..can I have a cyberhug?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

You sure can.







(((







Rowe







)))I don't understand how anti-depressants and anti-anxiety meds help relieve the pain of Rheumatoid arthritis? Have you tried the tart cherry juice concentrate to see if that will help with some of the pain and inflammation? It is suppose to be very good as an anti-inflammatory and has helped a lot of people. It's worth a try. It is found in yur health food section. It must be "tart" cherry juice and preferably from the Montmorency cherry. Buy the concentrate, not the diluted kind which will be in the refrigerated/freezer section of the health section. Mix 2 ounces of the concentrate in a glass of water or other beverage such as 7-up or Sprite, etc. See if it will help. Allow a good 3 to 6 weeks to see if it helps you. Worth a try.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

(((((Hugs))))) to you Rowe! I'm also curious as to the meds your Rheumy's got you taking now. Do you take any NSAIDS, analgesics, glucocortidcoids, or DMARDS? Not really any of my business, but just from what you mentioned it doesn't seem like the meds you are on would do a lot for any of your RA symptoms. Of course, each case of RA is different, and I'm sure requires different treatment, as with any illness.Please keep us posted on your other lab results, your treatment, and how you're doing.I've got a great RA link (the Arthritis Foundation's link), I thought I'd post for you. Of course, it might not have anything new that you don't know, but figured I'd give it a shot just in case! http://www.arthritis.org/conditions/Diseas.../RA/default.aspKeep hanging in there!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks M&M and Fiesty..that felt good







No, Fiesty, I have tried the juice, but at this point I'll try anything! I am getting more disabled each day.I think the antidepressant is for that reason..disability..the Klonopin helps sleep..


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

(((







))) Rowe!!I would do as much research as possible on the newer treatments for RA. Good luck. I'll keep you in my prayers.Liz


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Lizzy..I've searched the internet but I'm still confused. My doctor told me to write a list of questions for my appointment next week. I thought that was cool and different.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Your doctor is right on the money. This way you won't forget anything. You should read any articles you can find, like at WebMD or the Arthritis assn., or whatever they call themselves, and as you read, write down your questions.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, Liz..I've started a "book" already!







Just joking..I have several questions written and you are right, I've searched various sites and learned alot myself!


----------

